# New Passenger station for the L.S. M.L. & E.



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought you might like to see my almost finished build










Station backside










Trackside










Trackside roofand tower


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

wow----seems it gets very fine untill ready.
even the "raw-built" looks great.
some kind of "black-forest"-style, but i know, that in the US there was a very similar style of buildings.

Frank


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thought you might like to see my almost finished build 

You thought right! 
That's has become a big station. I'm allready looking forward to see outside pictures of it! 

@Frank. You are right! It looks like a Black Forrest building (specially the roof), although the blue and white won't be seen much there I guess. Perhaps those simular looking styles have to do something with the German immigrants that went to the 'New world' in the far past?


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the interest. Hopefully have a couple more photos this week. Finished photos not til this spring.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Can you tell us exactly how big your station is? It looks to be about 2 feet long. Also can you let us know what material you used for the roof?


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Structure body measures 49 1/2" long x 18" wide. Roof measures 26 1/2" x 59 3/4". Siding is ripped down vinyl siding. Roof is 3/4" strips of 30# roofing paper notched at a scale 12" I cut the notches 3/8" into the strip.To me it looks like real slate.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow.. Looks awesome!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

One sweet looking station!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Some updated photos of the almost compleated station 










Trackside 










Streetside 










Passenger end streetside 










Freight end streetside 










Roof details 










Tower details with a little nostalgia 

Still have the stone work and base to do. Starting the stonework this week 

Thanks for looking comments always welcome and normally enjoyed 

Dave


----------

